

What Mitt Romney has Planned for Taxes - zupreme
http://www.zeaun.com/uncategorized/mitt-romneys-tax-plan.html

======
BMarkmann
Unless you're the developer who built this (I suspect you are not), you should
mention that instead of embedding it in your site without any sort of
attribution.

~~~
zupreme
The attribution is right there within the iframe itself.

